# Cycling



## Mick (Apr 28, 2013)

Never done any cycling shots so had a look to a local event. Got a spot pretty much on my own. Popped the 1D4 in my paws, 24-105 some Lee filters 2stop hard grad, a tweek of the focusing and just over a second burst hand held. Amazingly, it worked. Did a few others to. Wanted a few slow shutter shots but had to go home due to work.


----------



## rpt (Apr 28, 2013)

NICE! Fantastic actually!

Where was this taken?


----------



## mrsfotografie (Apr 28, 2013)

Good work, I like the composite shots 

Any chance of posting the other two in color? I don't particularly like B+W for cycling - it's such a colorful sport!


----------



## rpt (Apr 28, 2013)

mrsfotografie said:


> Good work, I like the composite shots
> 
> Any chance of posting the other two in color? I don't particularly like B+W for cycling - it's such a colorful sport!


B&W is great! Look at the first B&W pic. If it were in colour your eye would wander and not stay on the cyclist.


----------



## Mick (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks guys. The event took place in the most beautifull area imaginable for cycling, the wild moors of County Durham in northern England. It was once a place where a lot on lead mining took place hundreds of years ago but as the mines closed the area got to grow wild and is now the biggest Grouse moors in Europe. Its wild and desolate but now looks totally like nature intended. Its hilly and the cyclists have to work damm hard. Its a route that goes round the second biggest man made resevoir in the UK Derwent Resevoir. #
http://www.britishcycling.org.uk/road/article/roa20130427-Road--Opie-draws-first-blood-in-Reservoir-0


----------



## bdunbar79 (Apr 29, 2013)

Mick,

You did a great job. You are very talented.


----------



## jabbott (Apr 29, 2013)

Great shots! Upon first glance I thought that the first photo was of a tight peloton, until I looked more closely at the photo and read your post. Nicely done. I wonder if you could do this sort of service for pro cyclists and runners so they can more closely examine their form?


----------



## mrsfotografie (Apr 29, 2013)

rpt said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > Good work, I like the composite shots
> ...



First of all *Mick*, thanks for posting these in color. I can see rpt's point but find myself exploring the color pictures longer - more details better bring out the story. Besides I like the contrast of the synthetically colored cyclists with the earth-tones and gray overcast of the surrounding landscape


----------



## Gilbo65 (Oct 9, 2013)

Great idea to feature some cycling shots - and those first set of images are impressive to say the least.

Time for some more?

Mountain Bike Pan:





http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8087264888/#

Winter B&W Bokeh:




http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6405863877/#in/set-72157624760807566


----------



## Roo (Jan 18, 2014)

Here's one I took last year at a time trial. Canon 60d and Sigma 150-500


----------



## candyman (Jan 18, 2014)

Roo said:


> Here's one I took last year at a time trial. Canon 60d and Sigma 150-500




Great shot.
Interesting to combine B&W and color. Especially after the little discussion on previous posted photos here in this thread.
I must say, it works very well.


----------



## Roo (Jan 19, 2014)

candyman said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > Here's one I took last year at a time trial. Canon 60d and Sigma 150-500
> ...



Thanks! The image looks good in full colour but I was looking to enter it in a 'seeing red' competition and making the background monochrome really made the rider standout. It also negated distracting elements such as the guy walking in the background looking straight at the camera


----------



## Click (Jan 19, 2014)

Roo said:


> Here's one I took last year at a time trial. Canon 60d and Sigma 150-500




Excellent shot. I love the image treatment you made.


----------



## TexPhoto (Jan 19, 2014)

Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




IMG_8830 by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## thepancakeman (Feb 17, 2014)

What can I say? It's February. It's Minnesota. It's fat tire racing!


----------



## TexPhoto (Mar 3, 2014)

Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Bike1 by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Bike4 by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Bike3 by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## TexPhoto (Apr 29, 2014)

Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## thepancakeman (Apr 29, 2014)

Nice shots! I can't wait until it warms up enough around here (Minnesota) to catch some races and see guys not looking like Michelin Man because they're wearing 13 layers!


----------



## fsgray (Apr 30, 2014)

thepancakeman said:


> Nice shots! I can't wait until it warms up enough around here (Minnesota) to catch some races and see guys not looking like Michelin Man because they're wearing 13 layers!


Voila, some photos from Minnesota. EOS-M, 22mm pancake, sports mode, selective desaturation with Photoshop.


----------



## thepancakeman (May 1, 2014)

fsgray said:


> thepancakeman said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shots! I can't wait until it warms up enough around here (Minnesota) to catch some races and see guys not looking like Michelin Man because they're wearing 13 layers!
> ...



Haha--I recognize several of those ladies. Is that the State Fair grounds? 

My season (of cycling photography) officially starts next Tuesday at the Tuesday Night Time trials. Sounds like it might actually be above 40 degrees, too.


----------



## fsgray (May 1, 2014)

thepancakeman said:


> Haha--I recognize several of those ladies. Is that the State Fair grounds?
> 
> My season (of cycling photography) officially starts next Tuesday at the Tuesday Night Time trials. Sounds like it might actually be above 40 degrees, too.


Yes, this was the Tuesday Night Worlds at the fairgrounds. Highlighting my teammates in blue with the desaturation; the effect worked well I think. Surprised that the little EOS-M was able to catch these. Look for the ladies (and men) in blue at TNT - I think it will be a good season!


----------



## jwilbern (Dec 4, 2014)

Over the Log by jwilbern, on Flickr




Over the Barrier by jwilbern, on Flickr




Chaos by jwilbern, on Flickr




Through the Woods by jwilbern, on Flickr




Maximum Effort by jwilbern, on Flickr


----------



## tayassu (Dec 4, 2014)

Mick, those are great images!


----------



## jwilbern (Dec 5, 2014)

Jumping on to the Bike by jwilbern, on Flickr


----------



## hendrik0701 (Aug 19, 2015)

Cycling is one of my favorite sports to shoot. These shots are from Baltic Chain Tour 2015 in Estonia.


----------



## Roo (Feb 9, 2016)

A few shots from the recent Herald Sun Tour Prologue event here including current Le Tour champion, Chris Froome.


----------



## Click (Feb 9, 2016)

Great shots, Roo. Well done.


----------



## jwilbern (Feb 9, 2016)

Roo said:


> A few shots from the recent Herald Sun Tour Prologue event here including current Le Tour champion, Chris Froome.


The first one is really great, the way the fence and dotted line lead to the rider.


----------



## Roo (Feb 9, 2016)

Thanks Click and jwilbern!


----------

